# Land Rover - Everything but the kitchen sink



## tiking (Jun 12, 2012)




----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

That is close to reality in some places.


----------



## tiking (Jun 12, 2012)

walsing said:


> That is close to reality in some places.


Thanks. I know. I did a search when I was searching for something to do and there are unbelievable over weight vehicles out there.


----------



## CorvairJim (Dec 16, 2011)

It looks like you had a lot of fun with this one! :hat:


----------



## tiking (Jun 12, 2012)

Yep. Great fun. And on top of it, it represents the real thing.


----------



## dirtracer51 (Dec 8, 2011)

are you sure the kitchen sink isnt in there?? i swear i saw it in the pile!


----------



## tiking (Jun 12, 2012)

I'm sure it is. Here are some pics of some really ridiculous overloads.


----------

